# CUPS's Browse*Protocols -- What is this?

## dE_logics

We have BrowseLocalProtocols and BrowseLocalOptions. However we also have BrowseRemoteOptions, BrowseRemoteProtocols and BrowseProtocols.

????

So BrowseLocalProtocols should only be specific to the local network (i.e the broadcast wont be through a router or bridge).

BrowseProtocols Should not have the above stated limitation.

Then what's BrowseRemoteProtocols? 

For BrowseLocalProtocols, we have BrowseLocalOptions directive to configure the IPP protocol. Also for BrowseRemoteProtocols, we have BrowseRemoteOptions, but we don't have BrowseOptions for BrowseProtocols!

For someone not familiar with CUPS this thread might sound like a riddle, but trust me it's not! What was Stevie thinking....

There's another question - 

We have BrowsePoll and BrowsePort directives in cupsd.conf which appear to be directives for the client. However the man page of cupsd.conf states - 

 *Quote:*   

> cupsd.conf - server configuration file for cups

 

Thus BrowsePoll and BrowsePort should have been in client.conf, since it's man page states - 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> client.conf - client configuration file for cups

 

----------

## dE_logics

Looks like people here don't use CUPS. Is it so?

----------

## ppurka

Nobody probably bothers with cupsd.conf. The only time I opened that file, it was to grant my user privilege to do printer administration. Every other *common* printing functionality can be done through the webpage   :Razz: 

----------

## dE_logics

 *ppurka wrote:*   

> Nobody probably bothers with cupsd.conf. The only time I opened that file, it was to grant my user privilege to do printer administration. Every other *common* printing functionality can be done through the webpage  

 

OK. Apparently that's not working. There's nothing in the 'discovered network printer' section.

----------

## ppurka

 *dE_logics wrote:*   

>  *ppurka wrote:*   Nobody probably bothers with cupsd.conf. The only time I opened that file, it was to grant my user privilege to do printer administration. Every other *common* printing functionality can be done through the webpage   
> 
> OK. Apparently that's not working. There's nothing in the 'discovered network printer' section.

 What do you want to do? Auto-discover network printers? If so, I used to (over two years ago) add strings like 172.90.39.* in /etc/cupsd/snmp.conf (can't remember the exact syntax now). And then the cups webpage used to show all printers with ip starting with 172.90.39. 

I also remember that kde3 had a similar way of discovering network printers. You had to input strings like 172.90.39.* and it used to list all printers with ip starting with that string. Not sure if this functionality is there in kde4. Printing in kde4 (at least with the stable 4.4.5) is still quite rudimentary. 

I think ubuntu does autodiscovery of network printers. You could look at their config files in /etc/cupsd and see what are the additions they have done.

----------

## dE_logics

 *ppurka wrote:*   

>  *dE_logics wrote:*    *ppurka wrote:*   Nobody probably bothers with cupsd.conf. The only time I opened that file, it was to grant my user privilege to do printer administration. Every other *common* printing functionality can be done through the webpage   
> 
> OK. Apparently that's not working. There's nothing in the 'discovered network printer' section. What do you want to do? Auto-discover network printers? If so, I used to (over two years ago) add strings like 172.90.39.* in /etc/cupsd/snmp.conf (can't remember the exact syntax now). And then the cups webpage used to show all printers with ip starting with 172.90.39. 
> 
> I also remember that kde3 had a similar way of discovering network printers. You had to input strings like 172.90.39.* and it used to list all printers with ip starting with that string. Not sure if this functionality is there in kde4. Printing in kde4 (at least with the stable 4.4.5) is still quite rudimentary. 
> ...

 

Thanks, I got the job done somehow.... but through the web interface, that means I cant specify permissions in the perfect way, and cant cant specify anything in a headless system.

----------

## ppurka

 *dE_logics wrote:*   

> Thanks, I got the job done somehow.... but through the web interface, that means I cant specify permissions in the perfect way, and cant cant specify anything in a headless system.

 On the headless system, the web interface would still be accessible via links  :Smile:  As long as you can ssh, you can configure cups.

----------

